# Anyone have a shichon? (Shi Tzu x Bichon)



## Puppy-Oscar (May 12, 2011)

Hello I am going to be getting little puppy oscar on Tuesday the 17th and wondered if anyone else had this cross breed dog and what they thought of them and any puppy pictures would be great. 

Mostly I am interested as to what your shichons look like now as adults aswell, as they are cross breed there appearances can be very random but an idea would be great.

Also any information or tips for looking after my shichon would be great!

Thanks


----------



## lucyandsandy (Apr 7, 2011)

I haven't sorry but you would be suprised how different cross breed puppies can look. I went to see a litter of pugxshihtzu puppies and 3 of them looked pretty much like pugs(fawn and black, the face and short smooth coat) and the other two looked more like shihtzu's with long wavy fur, stocky body. It was odd to see them together!


----------



## Puppy-Oscar (May 12, 2011)

Yer from the adult shichon photos I have seen so far they all look completly different so it will be exciting to see how Oscar looks.


----------



## codyann (Jan 8, 2011)

Puppy-Oscar said:


> Yer from the adult shichon photos I have seen so far they all look completly different so it will be exciting to see how Oscar looks.


i havent heard of the mix personally but you will have to post pics  
good luck on getting your new puppy so exciting im jealous! lol


----------



## Puppy-Oscar (May 12, 2011)

How do I post pictures? I will happily show off my 6 week old Oscar piccies!


----------



## codyann (Jan 8, 2011)

Puppy-Oscar said:


> How do I post pictures? I will happily show off my 6 week old Oscar piccies!


most people on here used photobucket to post picures, i think i did it buy clicking the URL and copying it into a post by clicking on the insert image, if you hover over the icons you will see it. i hope this helps ive only posted 2 pics on here haha
i cant wait to see your pics


----------



## pearltheplank (Oct 2, 2010)

I have one as a client. Very friendly little chap. Has bichon coat but is white with brown patches


----------



## Puppy-Oscar (May 12, 2011)

Pictures of Oscar at 6 weeks....


----------



## Puppy-Oscar (May 12, 2011)

I posted the pictures above not sure if they have worked or not though?


----------



## DirtyGertie (Mar 12, 2011)

Photos have come out fine. Oscar is GORGEOUS. I've just put him on my "puppies to dognap list" - it's getting quite long now .


----------



## new westie owner (Apr 30, 2010)

Oscar is gorgeous


----------



## amberspy (Mar 3, 2011)

aww wot a cutie 
if i wasnt geting my own cav ,i certainly would be doing a dognapping


----------



## seratobyflynn (Mar 30, 2011)

How cute. Love his 'eyebrows' they're adorable!!


----------



## Puppy-Oscar (May 12, 2011)

Yay I am glad that everyone seems to like him! 

Photos are from when he was 6 weeks old, and I am collecting him Tuesday the 17th when he will be just over 7 weeks old.


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

He's adorable. You really shouldn't be getting him until at least 8 weeks though not 7. They learn a lot of social skills in that week and bite inhibition


----------



## Puppy-Oscar (May 12, 2011)

The book I ordered from Amazon, 'The perfect puppy' says between 6 and 8 weeks and avoid any dogs over 8 weeks. It says smaller breeds tend to mature quicker so 7 weeks should be ok??


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

6-8 weeks they learn so much from their mum and littermates how to interact with other dogs, bite inhibition you should never get a 6 week old puppy and preferably 8. If you trust the breeder it's actually better to get at 12 weeks or so but the amount of work needed to socialise the whole litter makes that difficult. Most toys are sold at 10 weeks mostly because they're so tiny I think


----------



## Pixie2010 (May 10, 2010)

I got my shih tzu at 7 weeks and she was a very bitey little bugger. Good luck with Oscar he looks just yummy. very jealous x


----------



## IlovemyBichon (Dec 7, 2010)

He's gorgeous! I wonder if his coat will go curly like a Bichon when he's older or stay straight?


----------



## Puppy-Oscar (May 12, 2011)

Well from the adult pictures I have seen some turn out to have a very thick curly bichon coat and others dont have it, from what I have seen so far the shichon adults look so different from eachother obviously from what percentage of dna they get from each parent.

So even though alot of them look similar when they are puppies its a lottery as to how they will look when they grow up, which for me is quite exciting to see how Oscar will turn out.


----------



## ShichonOwner (May 18, 2011)

This is my Shichon, Frank, he is 18 months old and is adorable! Hope you can see the photos....?

Deb


----------



## Horse and Hound (May 12, 2010)

Nicky10 said:


> He's adorable. You really shouldn't be getting him until at least 8 weeks though not 7. They learn a lot of social skills in that week and bite inhibition


My nan always got her pups at 6 weeks.

Roo was 7 weeks and a day when we picked him up.

All above mentioned dogs came out fine.


----------



## Poo-chon^Pal (May 18, 2011)

Oscar is so cute!!! I am new here but also have bichon X - he is crossed with a Toy Poodle so is a Poochon!

He is 9 weeks old and is so cute people stop me with him to ask what type etc he is - I can't wait to see what he grows to be like either as they are rare/new breeds!

Good Luck with Oscar, they really are a pleasure aren't they!!x


----------



## Cockerpoo lover (Oct 15, 2009)

Oscar is gorgeous- love his colouring.

look forward to seeing more pictures and hearing all about him


----------



## millie mo (Aug 3, 2010)

my little millie is a toy poodlexbichion she was 1 on the 15th may and she has been a joy to have from the first day we got her !!!


----------



## XxZoexX (Sep 8, 2010)

Aww Oscars Lovely.. Looks like hes got a little bandit mask :lol:


----------



## cinnamontoast (Oct 24, 2010)

We got Jake and Brig at 7 weeks (knew no better ) and they were never biters. The current pups were 9 weeks and huge and even now, Bear will still go for a bite, so I'm not so sure about this bite inhibition thing. His brother wouldn't dream of biting. I think the socialisation is needed for as long as possible. 

The puppy is ridiculously cute!


----------



## lillynharry (Jan 23, 2010)

your puppy is gorgeous! I have a little shih tzu, Lilly, and she's the most loveable little thing ever. Enjoy your new mischief maker!!! xx


----------



## andyjen (Sep 23, 2014)

Hi I am having problems adding photos but you can see photos of our dogs and puppies on our web site shichons - Home or on our Facebook group Shichons.co.uk Paignton,Devon.

We have had shichons now for 2 1/2 years we have 2 bitches and our daughter has a dog we have had 3 litters from our bitches.

They are a great dog for families young or old they are a loving and loyal breed and get very attached to their owners so are a dog for life not to be passed on.

They do not require a great deal of exercise but as they are a very Intellint dog need plent of interaction.

Also as they are a crossbreed they have less chance of medical conditions associated with pure breeds.
Hope this helps.
Andy


----------



## Lauren5159 (May 28, 2013)

andyjen said:


> Also as they are a crossbreed they have less chance of medical conditions associated with pure breeds.
> Hope this helps.
> Andy


*NOT* FRIGGIN' TRUE!!!!!

I take it your breeding dogs are not health tested?

The only breeders who say what you have said, are the breeders who just can not be bothered to health test and IMO, shouldn't be breeding.

I was going to keep my mouth shut but what you just stated really, really annoys me.


----------



## BlueJay (Sep 20, 2013)

andyjen said:


> Hi I am having problems adding photos but you can see photos of our dogs and puppies on our web site shichons - Home or on our Facebook group Shichons.co.uk Paignton,Devon.
> 
> We have had shichons now for 2 1/2 years we have 2 bitches and our daughter has a dog we have had 3 litters from our bitches.
> 
> ...


OH MY DAYS :mad2::mad2::mad2::mad2:


----------



## Wiz201 (Jun 13, 2012)

andyjen said:


> Hi I am having problems adding photos but you can see photos of our dogs and puppies on our web site shichons - Home or on our Facebook group Shichons.co.uk Paignton,Devon.
> 
> We have had shichons now for 2 1/2 years we have 2 bitches and our daughter has a dog we have had 3 litters from our bitches.
> 
> ...


this thread is three years old! I should think by now this owner will have a three year old dog!


----------



## DirtyGertie (Mar 12, 2011)

Wiz201 said:


> this thread is three years old! I should think by now this owner will have a three year old dog!


Ah, but Andyjen only joined to resurrect this thread and advertise the fact that he breeds Shichons and has a litter available at the moment :yesnod:


----------



## doggilover (May 29, 2013)

sorry only just seen your post.
I have a Shichon called Ellie may, she is 2 years old.
She is good as gold althougth very timid


----------

